# Legal or illegal?



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

I was just wondering if it's legal or illegal to own a pet scorpion in Hamilton, Ontario Canada? 

Ive checked on line and read the Responsible Animal Ownership By-law and can't really find anything about it anywhere. I would imagine if you can own tarantulas, why could you not own a scorpion as a pet instead.

I'm only asking cause I wanted to get a emperor or Asian forest scorpion as pet. I'm not really interested in getting a tarantula, but I would love a scorpion and I didn't want to break any laws.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Never mind I found out they are illegal to own or sell in my town

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi silvercrow87,

That's great that you were able to find an answer to your question.

I'm curious as to how you found out-as in , what was your source?

J


----------



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Fisheye said:


> Hi silvercrow87,
> 
> That's great that you were able to find an answer to your question.
> 
> ...


I emailed the city asking them if they are legal or not.










I kind of figured after I read the prohibited animal by-laws. But just wanted to make sure I wasn't reading it wrong

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

silvercrow87 said:


> I emailed the city asking them if they are legal or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr... by that logic, lionfish, zoas, puffers, and I'm sure a whole bunch of other common aquarium animals would be prohibited.


----------



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

solarz said:


> Errr... by that logic, lionfish, zoas, puffers, and I'm sure a whole bunch of other common aquarium animals would be prohibited.


I know. a lot of things that are on there don't make sense.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

You are so resourceful! Thank you for sharing this information. You never know who it might benefit in the future.

J


----------



## silvercrow87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Fisheye said:


> You are so resourceful! Thank you for sharing this information. You never know who it might benefit in the future.
> 
> J


just trying to stay legal within my hobby. It's the people that don't that give others that do a bad name, when they get caught

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## rustymeathook (Dec 20, 2017)

It's strange then that they sell tarantulas at the Hamilton big als...

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

